# Boat launch in the mouth of the Clinton



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone know where I can launch near the Clinton River Mouth? Thanks all!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes, take 94 to the Mt Clemens exit. Turn left. Go to the end of North River Road. Public DNR site. When your boat gets wet, it will be in the river.

*MY BAD! SORRY!
See posts below*


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

exactly.... harley ensign ramp... don't know if they got docks in, but i'd think they would by now. right at the mouth of the clinton. don't know if thats exactly how to get to the ramp (i don't take the mt clemens exit, as i'm from the area). I thought that would put you on north river, which is a different animal altogether (though I could be wrong). if thats not a good way to go, you could take 94 to metropolitan parkway exit, metro parkway east to jefferson, jefferson north to south river, south river east to the launch (where it dead ends). also, at 16 mile (aka metro parkway) and jefferson there is a party shop/bait shop just south of the intersection on the east side.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Somebody posted yesterday that there are at least a couple of ramps in at Harley now.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Um...not to be contrary but....... from the north or east-
Take I-94 to the North River Road exit (Mt Clemens) Head east on North River to Bridgeview street. (there is a light there, and you will see a bigbridge.LOL
South on Bridge view across the river to South river Road. East on South River Road to the end. That is the Harley Ensign Memorial Launch.

If you are coming from the south or west:
Exit I-94 at Metropolitan Parkway. East on Metro to Jefferson. North on Jefferson to the end, which is South River Rd. (about 1 mile). Proceed east on South River to the end.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

You almost got it right big Frank.  

The DNR launch is on South River Rd.

initforfun, take 94 to Mt Clemens exit. ( North River Rd. ).
Take North River Rd East about a 1 1/2 miles to Bridgewater St.
Take Bridgewater St south (just right across the bridge ) to South River Rd.
Take south River Rd east to the end. Which is the DNR Launch ( Harley Ensign ). 

Happy fishing!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow, by the time I typed my response Steve, J and Paul already chimed in. :lol: 

initforfun dont always expect such prompt service.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Melon said:


> Wow, by the time I typed my response Steve, J and Paul already chimed in. :lol:
> 
> initforfun dont always expect such prompt service.


Too many beers at the M&G... :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Home already?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I guess I should have read the previous replies a little closer. I didn't even notice the reference to Harley being on North River Rd. You'd have thought I would have caught that because my grandmother lived on North River Rd. right accross the river from Lands End for thirty-five years. LOL

I guess I was tired.

John


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I cant type as fast after a couple pop's.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey guys thanks! Sorry I missed the M & G. Planned on going but my son is sick and mom had to work late.:sad: I'll be there Sunday.(fishing)


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Home already?


YUp, you wern't there for entertainment.:lol:


----------

